# My sweet Mickey boy- RIP my love <3



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

We lost our GSD boy Mickey this afternoon.
He bloated and we didn't make it to the clinic before he passed.
I am shocked, and so very sad tonight that he isn't here.

Mickey had just turned 7 on 6/26. He was out of my 2nd litter ever bred, and what a sweet soul. He really enjoyed training, but hated the trialing environment. Most of his siblings went on to finish their championships, this man just never filled out enough, but we didn't care, and neither did he 

 

This was a random picture I took yesterday during his brushing <3
Love you my baby boy!
Thanks for reading, it's never easy.

Catherine


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Mickey


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your loss with us.. 
You are in my thoughts tonight, it is never easy... May the sweetest memories of Mickey, shine through the sadness.
Sleep eternally handsome Mickey.


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I know this is going to be a tough time. I know as dog owners we will all have to go through this and it's never easy. RIP. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

May God bless him in Heaven. Your dog will live eternally in the arms of our Savior, and I do hope you get through this difficult time. Mickey is in a better place, and will be waiting for your reunion. I will be thinking of you tonight, and will pray over you and Mickey. Rest In Peace Mickey, and may you live happily forever.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I am SO so sorry. Such a sudden passing at a young age - I cant even imagine but it sounds like you did everything you could.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

So sorry you lost him do suddenly. It is never easy to lose a loved one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Mickey


----------



## ekcmusic (Sep 3, 2011)

God bless you Mickey.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious boy Mickey, run free at the bridge handsome boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. He was beautiful and much, much too young.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm soo sorry for your loss, it's never easy losing them, but so young and sudden makes it even harder.
Rest in Peace sweet Mickey.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. They leave such a big hole in our hearts when they leave us.
Sheilah


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful dog and I'm sure you're heartbroken.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

RIP Sweet boy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Mickey was beautiful. I am so sorry.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss...I pray for you to find peace from this pain...Jan


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Run free at the bridge, handsome Mickey.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. handsome Mickey.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

How sad for you, especially as he was still young, I lost a friend at 10 last year and felt cheated, so it kind of makes it worse. You can take comfort from knowing that you gave him a great life..


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I want to thank all of you for your words, it's been hard.
The night after he passed there was a bad thunderstorm and it just made me sad bc he hated storms, and we had buried him outside. It was silly bc I knew he wasn't nervous anymore.
My house feels empty, when it's definitely not.
Thank you all again <3,

Catherine


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I know you grieve for that special boy. I'm so sorry. After Pyrate crossed the Rainbow Bridge I always think of him during thunderstorms. He hated them. Now I know he is on the other side, not nervous, and probably laughing at the dogs that are still afraid. He will meet your boy on the other side and keep him company for you until you meet again.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I have lost a few over the last few years (it's hard when you have 4 or so that are around the same age), and I grieve for each one of them so differently.
I promised Mickey a long time ago that I'd always be by him.
He went into work with me a couple of weeks ago bc his energy level had decreased and he was running a fever. Bloodwork showed some chronic inflammation but we didn't know what from, so we started antibiotics, and he improved in energy and appetite. And then this happened. My dr felt maybe he had a primary GI issue. It just hurts and the when I think about it I wonder if I should have had the ultrasound done (we were planning on it if he didn't improve). **** this sucks :-(


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was a young dog. Bloat is horrible, people don't understand it until it happens to them. I lost one foster to bloat, one of them I saved, it started right before my eyes and we were at the ER within 15 minutes. My future dogs will be pexied.
Hang in there, he will be watching over you...


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I will definitely be getting all my dogs tacked. My only one currently who is tacked is my 11 year old.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Im so so sorry that you lost your dog. I will say a prayer for both of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. Run free Mickey run free.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  

Our GSD was unwell for a few days and I had bloat in the back of my mind on Monday before taking him to the vet. I think it terrifies all GSD owners.


----------

